# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT goes IXP4xx

## acoul

Πηγή

----------


## noisyjohn

...IXP network processor family ranges from solutions aimed at small/medium office network applications , IXP4XX, to high performance network processors such as the IXP2850, capable of sustaining up to OC-192 line rates (Optical Carrier levels, transmission speeds of up to 4976.64 Mbit/s)
In IXP4XX devices the XScale core is used as both a control and data plane processor, providing both system control and data processing

ενημερωτικά ...

----------

